# How much Seiryu Stone...?



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

One stone can be 10lbs, so it depends how many stones do you want to buy .
There are many stones that you can consider to buy for a cheap price


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey man, my tank has about 50-60 lbs. of seiryu stone and it's a 90 gallon. I may have even got a little overboard, but really wanted to do something that I hadn't seen before with a mountain range look. Anywho... below is a link to give you an idea. You may be ok with 15-25 lbs. depending on the layout you want to do. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=840209&highlight=


----------



## goldendragon (May 8, 2015)

I will buy them used. Trying to buy them retail is $$$$$


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

send a message to MrBluePanda. I bought stones from him and they were very nice.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=823521&highlight=


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Always nice to get alitte extra might be alot more options even if you dont use all of it


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I would shoot for around 20-40 lbs depending on how much hardscape you want.

I got a little over 30lbs for my 75 gallon and it was nice. Could have definitely used a bit more but it works


----------



## blickquickly (May 19, 2006)

Thank you for all the advice fellas. Sounds like I was pretty close with my rough guess-tamate. Now to figure out my soil needs, fish, plants....budget...lol.


----------

